# How to assign MIDI controls in Reaper



## Hat_Tricky (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi all! I am using Reaper, and I have a Korg Kronos keyboard that I'm using as a controller. It has a 8 knobs and sliders that I'd like to assign.

I've been using the joystick on the Kronos for Volume, but its not that great because unlike a traditional modwheel, it starts at the center and is spring loaded so it doesn't have a very long "throw" and its hard to make small adjustments.

I'd like to have volume, expression, vibrato control, and maybe even keyswitches assigned to the faders (i have a 61 key keyboard, and assigning keyswtiches is a pain for extreme high or low range instruments. I'd like to have a global set layout of keyswitches that works - i.e. not on actual keys.

Any help on how to assign these? I'd try trial and error, but I'm afraid i'd screw it up and not have ANY control over expression/volume.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Jaybee (Aug 2, 2016)

There's a number of videos on YouTube that cover assigning control surfaces. This one looks like it covers all the basics. The main thing with Reaper is to make sure your keyboard/controller/device is set to 'Enable + Control' in Reaper Preferences 'Midi Devices'. This is covered in the video. Hope that helps.


----------

